# GoPro Mounts



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I was wondering if any of you have any experience with any of the different hunting mounts out there for the GoPro's. I would like one that I could attach to my shotgun and possibly my bow. :grin:

Do I need to spend the extra cash on the "Official" GoPro Sportsman mount or can I get a good quality knock-off somewhere else?

Thanks!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Well they make something like this that can clamp onto a "tube":

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Camera-...617?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d3b13fd1

They make picatinny rail mounts too:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Metal-Alumi...177?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19f89ae529

Wish someone would make one that attaches to a sling stud.

-DallanC


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I have a lot of mounts that I use when hunting. I would not recomend the gopro brand ones for the gun. They do not hold tight when the recoil hits, and the camera ends up moving around. Capture your hunt makes my favorite shotgun mount. They have a lock that hols the camera in place, and they fit any gopro mount base. They are also made of metal and are really sturdy. They are also much ceaper that the gopro mounts. The clamp one that is made by gopro does well with bows, fishing rods, and anything else of that nature.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i just ordered this one for the go pro my wife got me as an early Christmas present.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KLQKYA4/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

the plan is to put it on my stabilizer (at least thats what was suggested by a guy who did the same.) I'm whitetail hunting back home in bama over christmas, ill post video of it if i get anything good.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I hate anything hangin on my gun/bow. With the use of a normal surface mount and some plastic ties I mounted my camera to the bill of my hat. The profile is low so it doesn't get caught up on brush etc and I cover it with a short length of a camo gun sock and you don't even notice it. It captures great pic/videos that include a great look that includes the weapon and a very close facsimile to what you are actually seeing at the time.


----------

